# Wishing you all.....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 22, 2008)

[SIZE=24pt]HAPPY [/SIZE] [SIZE=24pt]EASTER, make sure you all go out and give those donkeys a extra special hug today, and a easter basket would be nice too.




[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Mar 23, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Happy Easter to you, Corinne!! And all your critters!! My donkeys have their Easter bonnets on, do yours?



Of course I'm kidding, but an Easter basket is a nice idea.[/SIZE]

Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 23, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Happy Easter to everyone



Love Emily and Max[/SIZE]

sorry a little hard to see


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 24, 2008)

Betsy had a very happy Easter. She got to mow the lawn, so the eggs were easier to find!

She did think eggs were a silly thing to have out there, though. Carrots, now, or apples! That's something worth hunting for!


----------

